# Phone lines



## jimmer (May 20, 2012)

How hard is it run a phone line from the basement to the first floor for the computer


----------



## kok328 (May 20, 2012)

Not hard at all.  Locate the area where you want the phone line to come up from the basement, drill a hole and run the phone wire up through the hole.  Install the phone block and your done.


----------



## SYG15 (Aug 22, 2013)

If you have wireless Internet, you can connect an Internet phone pretty easily. All you need is a phone adapter, a router, and a good service provider.

Best part - it should only run you about $10 a month (or less) for the whole phone system! Try using a provider like Vocalocity, I hope those reviews help out.


----------



## nealtw (Aug 22, 2013)

SYG15 said:


> If you have wireless Internet, you can connect an Internet phone pretty easily. All you need is a phone adapter, a router, and a good service provider.
> 
> Best part - it should only run you about $10 a month (or less) for the whole phone system! Try using a provider like Vocalocity, I hope those reviews help out.


 Since he wants a phone line to run a computer, a computer phone answer dosn't seem to apply here, it's a chicken and egg question.:banana:


----------



## SYG15 (Aug 23, 2013)

Whoops! looks like I didn't read carefully enough...


----------



## nealtw (Aug 23, 2013)

SYG15 said:


> Whoops! looks like I didn't read carefully enough...


Welcome to the site anyway.:beer:


----------



## Drywallinfo (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have an unfinished basement, this is very easy. What you should do is drill down from the place upstairs where you want the wire to go. Then thread a wire down - any old wire so you may easily see where the hole is from your basement. Drill the hole just big enough for the wire - 3/16" or so. If this is suitable for your phone line, drill out the hole big enough for your phone wire. Fasten the wire on ceiling/floor joists in your basement with small wire clips like the ones shown at http://www.wickes.co.uk/content/ebiz/wickes/invt/710350/Bell-Wire-Clips_large.jpg 

If you have a finished basement, you may have to remove some ceiling tiles.


----------



## drewdin (Sep 4, 2013)

dont tell me your installing dial-up!


----------

